# Need urgent help with Canon 500D settings.



## Bonzai (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi.

I have started doing my motorbike racing profile for sponsorship.  However, one of the potential sponsors now wants dates on my photo's.  He says that he can then see how much I have improved with my skills on the track.

I have read the manual with no luck

How do I set the date to show on my photo's with my 500D?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

